# calidad de sonido en reproductores

## usergen

Hola a todos, tengo algunas dudas respecto a la calidad de sonido en los diferentes reproductores de audio.

He utilizado (uso) reproductores como: Amarok, Audacious, BMP, Songbird, xmms, Rhythmbox, mpd + sonata, etc. He querido probar EXAILE pero no me reproduce todos los formatos de audio (me dice que no tengo los plugins adecuados de Gstreamer para reproducirlos).

Si tengo el mismo complemento de sonido para todos, ¿no me debería dar la misma calidad de sonido? 

Se que Amarok usa el motor de sonido xine. ¿que hay de audacious o rhythmbox?

¿Será por eso que en Amarok tengo la mejor calidad de sonido?

El caso es que amarok me funciona de maravilla, pero quiero un reproductor ligero como audacious, la calidad de sonido es buena, pero el volumen es bastante bajo, lo mismo me pasa con los otros, excepto con amarok.

quisiera usar rhythmbox o audacious pero con la misma calidad de sonido y volumen que Amarok.

Gracias de antemano para quienes puedan aclararme estas dudas (uso gentoo).

----------

## Txema

Haz una búsqueda en portage de gst-plugins e instala los que creas convenientes, lo más seguro es que tengas el paquete -base, pero también están -good, -bad y -ugly.

En cuanto al sonido, bueno siempre he usado amarok, he intentado usar otros pero ninguno me satisface tanto como este, puedes probar a subir el volumen en la opición del ecualizador, aunque no apliques ninguna ecualización se puede subir el volumen base y por tanto suben todas las frecuencias de volumen, aunque si te pasas puede haber distorsiones en el audio.

Saludos

----------

## usergen

Tengo los plugins -good, -bad y -ugly. He probado subir el volumen en el equalizador, pero tampoco.

No logro llegar llevar audacious al volumen que tengo en amarok o siquiera en rhythmbox.

xmms si tiene buen volumen, pero como ya esta desfasado, no me reproduce todos los formatos  de audio.

----------

## Txema

¿Sabes que hay un xmms2?

```
media-sound/xmms2
```

----------

## usergen

Si, se que hay xmms2, pero a querer emergerlo me tira los siguientes errores:

```
>>> Emerging (2 of 2) media-sound/xmms2-0.4 from swegener

 * xmms2-0.4DrKosmos.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                           [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                 [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking xmms2-0.4DrKosmos.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/xmms2-0.4/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/xmms2-0.4/work

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/xmms2-0.4/work/xmms2-0.4DrKosmos ...

 * QA Notice: USE Flag 'ecore' not in IUSE for media-sound/xmms2-0.4

Checking for program g++                : ok /usr/lib/ccache/bin/g++ 

Checking for program cpp                : ok /usr/bin/cpp 

Checking for program ar                 : ok /usr/bin/ar 

Checking for program ranlib             : ok /usr/bin/ranlib 

Checking for compiler could create programs : ok  

Checking for compiler could create shared libs : ok  

Checking for compiler could create static libs : ok  

Checking for flags -Wall                       : ok  

Checking for flags -O2                         : ok  

Checking for flags -g -DDEBUG                  : ok  

Checking for flags -g3 -O0 -DDEBUG             : ok  

Checking for program gcc                       : ok /usr/lib/ccache/bin/gcc 

Checking for program ar                        : ok /usr/bin/ar 

Checking for program ranlib                    : ok /usr/bin/ranlib 

Checking for program cpp                       : ok /usr/bin/cpp 

Checking for compiler could create programs    : not found 

Checking for program windres                   : not found 

Checking for platform code for posix           : ok  

Checking for package glib-2.0 >= 2.6.0         : ok  

Checking for speex plugin                      : disabled (broken) 

Checking for header sys/soundcard.h            : ok  

Checking for library ossaudio                  : not found 

Checking for package libpulse                  : not found 

Checking for package vorbisfile                : ok  

Checking for config-tool ffmpeg-config         : not found 

Checking for package libavformat               : ok  

Checking for package shout                     : not found 

Checking for html plugin                       : disabled (broken) 

Checking for package alsa                      : ok  

Checking for package neuros-cooler-media       : not found 

Checking for library mac                       : not found 

Checking for header FLAC/all.h                 : ok  

Checking for library FLAC                      : ok  

Checking for package gnome-vfs-2.0             : ok  

Checking for package libcurl                   : ok  

Checking for header faad.h                     : ok  

Checking for library faad                      : ok  

Checking for header windows.h                  : not found 

Checking for package fftw3f                    : not found 

Checking for package jack                      : ok  

Checking for package mad                       : ok  

Checking for program perl                      : ok /usr/bin/perl 

Checking for perl 5.7.3                        : ok 5.8.8 

Checking for program python                    : ok /usr/bin/python 

Checking for Python version                    : 2.5.2 

Checking for library python2.5                 : ok  

Checking for header Python.h                   : ok  

Checking for program pyrexc                    : ok /usr/bin/pyrexc 

Checking for header dns_sd.h                   : ok  

Checking for library dns_sd                    : ok  

Checking for package gamin                     : ok  

Checking for package gmodule-2.0 >= 2.6.0      : ok  

Checking for package gthread-2.0 >= 2.6.0      : ok  

Checking for package sqlite3 >= 0.0            : ok  

Checking for function sin                      : ok  

Checking for header sys/vfs.h                  : ok /usr/include/ 

Default output plugin:  alsa 

Optional configuration:

======================

 Enabled: pixmaps, cli, medialib-updater, launcher, perl, python, dns_sd 

 Disabled: xmmsclient-ecore, xmmsclient++, xmmsclient-cf, xmmsclient++-glib, et, avahi, ruby 

Plugins configuration:

======================

 Enabled: nulstripper, oss, vorbis, replaygain, file, null, normalize, avformat, cue, alsa, xml, id3v2, pls, wave, asf, flac, gnomevfs, lastfmeta, faad, m3u, icymetaint, jack, mad 

 Disabled: speex, equalizer, xspf, pulse, mp4, diskwrite, curl, nms, samba, daap, sun, avcodec, cdda, ices, html, sid, lastfm, modplug, coreaudio, musepack, asx, mms, mac, ao, rss, ofa, waveout, vocoder 

Configuration finished successfully; project is now ready to build. 

[  1/167] * xsubpp : src/clients/lib/perl/XMMSClient.xs -> _build_/default/src/clients/lib/perl/XMMSClient.c

[  2/167] * xsubpp : src/clients/lib/perl/XMMSClientPlaylist.xs -> _build_/default/src/clients/lib/perl/XMMSClientPlaylist.c

[  3/167] * xsubpp : src/clients/lib/perl/XMMSClientCollection.xs -> _build_/default/src/clients/lib/perl/XMMSClientCollection.c

[  4/167] * xsubpp : src/clients/lib/perl/XMMSClientResult.xs -> _build_/default/src/clients/lib/perl/XMMSClientResult.c

[  5/167] * xsubpp : src/clients/lib/perl/XMMSClientResultPropDict.xs -> _build_/default/src/clients/lib/perl/XMMSClientResultPropDict.c

[  6/167] * xsubpp : src/clients/lib/perl/XMMSClientResultPropDictTie.xs -> _build_/default/src/clients/lib/perl/XMMSClientResultPropDictTie.c

[  7/167] * pyrexc : src/clients/lib/python/xmmsapi.pyx -> _build_/default/src/clients/lib/python/xmmsapi.c

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/xmms2-0.4/work/xmms2-0.4DrKosmos/src/clients/lib/python/xmmsapi.pyx:346:1: Warning: __new__ method of extension type will change semantics in a future version of Pyrex. Use __cinit__ instead.

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/xmms2-0.4/work/xmms2-0.4DrKosmos/src/clients/lib/python/xmmsapi.pyx:450:1: Warning: __new__ method of extension type will change semantics in a future version of Pyrex. Use __cinit__ instead.

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/xmms2-0.4/work/xmms2-0.4DrKosmos/src/clients/lib/python/xmmsapi.pyx:520:1: Warning: __new__ method of extension type will change semantics in a future version of Pyrex. Use __cinit__ instead.

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/xmms2-0.4/work/xmms2-0.4DrKosmos/src/clients/lib/python/xmmsapi.pyx:552:1: Warning: __new__ method of extension type will change semantics in a future version of Pyrex. Use __cinit__ instead.

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/xmms2-0.4/work/xmms2-0.4DrKosmos/src/clients/lib/python/xmmsapi.pyx:822:1: Warning: __new__ method of extension type will change semantics in a future version of Pyrex. Use __cinit__ instead.

/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/xmms2-0.4/work/xmms2-0.4DrKosmos/src/clients/lib/python/xmmsapi.pyx:1074:1: Warning: __new__ method of extension type will change semantics in a future version of Pyrex. Use __cinit__ instead.

[  8/167] * genpy : src/xmms/sample.genpy src/xmms/sample.head.c -> _build_/default/src/xmms/sample.c

[  9/167] * copy : xmms2.pc.in -> _build_/default/xmms2-plugin.pc

[ 10/167] * copy : xmms2.pc.in -> _build_/default/xmms2-client.pc

[ 11/167] * copy : xmms2.pc.in -> _build_/default/xmms2-client-glib.pc

[ 12/167] * copy : src/clients/cli/xmms2.1 -> _build_/default/src/clients/cli/xmms2.1.gz

[ 13/167] * copy : src/clients/launcher/xmms2-launcher.1 -> _build_/default/src/clients/launcher/xmms2-launcher.1.gz

[ 14/167] * copy : src/clients/mdns/dns_sd/xmms2-mdns-launcher.sh.in -> _build_/default/src/clients/mdns/dns_sd/xmms2-mdns-launcher.sh

[ 15/167] * copy : src/clients/medialib-updater/xmms2-mlib-updater.sh.in -> _build_/default/src/clients/medialib-updater/xmms2-mlib-updater.sh

[ 16/167] * copy : src/xmms/xmms2d.1 -> _build_/default/src/xmms/xmms2d.1.gz

[ 17/167] * cc : src/clients/cli/cmd_config.c -> _build_/default/src/clients/cli/cmd_config.o

[ 18/167] * cc : src/clients/cli/cmd_mlib.c -> _build_/default/src/clients/cli/cmd_mlib.o

[ 19/167] * cc : src/clients/cli/cmd_other.c -> _build_/default/src/clients/cli/cmd_other.o

[ 20/167] * cc : src/clients/cli/cmd_playback.c -> _build_/default/src/clients/cli/cmd_playback.o

[ 21/167] * cc : src/clients/cli/cmd_pls.c -> _build_/default/src/clients/cli/cmd_pls.o

[ 22/167] * cc : src/clients/cli/cmd_status.c -> _build_/default/src/clients/cli/cmd_status.o

[ 23/167] * cc : src/clients/cli/cmd_coll.c -> _build_/default/src/clients/cli/cmd_coll.o

[ 24/167] * cc : src/clients/cli/common.c -> _build_/default/src/clients/cli/common.o

[ 25/167] * cc : src/clients/cli/main.c -> _build_/default/src/clients/cli/main.o

[ 26/167] * cc : src/clients/cli/common_unix.c -> _build_/default/src/clients/cli/common_unix.o

[ 27/167] * cc : src/lib/xmmsipc/msg.c -> _build_/default/src/lib/xmmsipc/msg.o

[ 28/167] * cc : src/lib/xmmsipc/socket_tcp.c -> _build_/default/src/lib/xmmsipc/socket_tcp.o

[ 29/167] * cc : src/lib/xmmsipc/transport.c -> _build_/default/src/lib/xmmsipc/transport.o

[ 30/167] * cc : src/lib/xmmsipc/url.c -> _build_/default/src/lib/xmmsipc/url.o

[ 31/167] * cc : src/lib/xmmsipc/socket_unix.c -> _build_/default/src/lib/xmmsipc/socket_unix.o

[ 32/167] * cc : src/lib/xmmsipc/transport_unix.c -> _build_/default/src/lib/xmmsipc/transport_unix.o

[ 33/167] * cc : src/lib/xmmssocket/socket_common.c -> _build_/default/src/lib/xmmssocket/socket_common.o

[ 34/167] * cc : src/lib/xmmssocket/socket_unix.c -> _build_/default/src/lib/xmmssocket/socket_unix.o

[ 35/167] * cc : src/lib/xmmsutils/strlist.c -> _build_/default/src/lib/xmmsutils/strlist.o

[ 36/167] * cc : src/lib/xmmsutils/utils.c -> _build_/default/src/lib/xmmsutils/utils.o

[ 37/167] * cc : src/lib/xmmsutils/utils_unix.c -> _build_/default/src/lib/xmmsutils/utils_unix.o

[ 38/167] * cc : src/lib/xmmstypes/coll.c -> _build_/default/src/lib/xmmstypes/coll.o

[ 39/167] * cc : src/lib/xmmstypes/xlist.c -> _build_/default/src/lib/xmmstypes/xlist.o

[ 40/167] * cc : src/clients/lib/xmmsclient/collection.c -> _build_/default/src/clients/lib/xmmsclient/collection.os

[ 41/167] * cc : src/clients/lib/xmmsclient/collparser.c -> _build_/default/src/clients/lib/xmmsclient/collparser.os

[ 42/167] * cc : src/clients/lib/xmmsclient/bindata.c -> _build_/default/src/clients/lib/xmmsclient/bindata.os

[ 43/167] * cc : src/clients/lib/xmmsclient/config.c -> _build_/default/src/clients/lib/xmmsclient/config.os

[ 44/167] * cc : src/clients/lib/xmmsclient/ipc.c -> _build_/default/src/clients/lib/xmmsclient/ipc.os

[ 45/167] * cc : src/clients/lib/xmmsclient/medialib.c -> _build_/default/src/clients/lib/xmmsclient/medialib.os

[ 46/167] * cc : src/clients/lib/xmmsclient/playback.c -> _build_/default/src/clients/lib/xmmsclient/playback.os

[ 47/167] * cc : src/clients/lib/xmmsclient/playlist.c -> _build_/default/src/clients/lib/xmmsclient/playlist.os

[ 48/167] * cc : src/clients/lib/xmmsclient/result.c -> _build_/default/src/clients/lib/xmmsclient/result.os

[ 49/167] * cc : src/clients/lib/xmmsclient/stats.c -> _build_/default/src/clients/lib/xmmsclient/stats.os

[ 50/167] * cc : src/clients/lib/xmmsclient/xmmsclient.c -> _build_/default/src/clients/lib/xmmsclient/xmmsclient.os

[ 51/167] * cc : src/clients/lib/xmmsclient/xform.c -> _build_/default/src/clients/lib/xmmsclient/xform.os

[ 52/167] * cc : src/clients/lib/xmmsclient/xqueue.c -> _build_/default/src/clients/lib/xmmsclient/xqueue.os

[ 53/167] * cc : src/clients/lib/xmmsclient-glib/xmmsclient-glib.c -> _build_/default/src/clients/lib/xmmsclient-glib/xmmsclient-glib.os

[ 54/167] * cc : src/clients/launcher/xmms2-launcher.c -> _build_/default/src/clients/launcher/xmms2-launcher.o

[ 55/167] * cc : src/clients/lib/perl/perl_xmmsclient.c -> _build_/default/src/clients/lib/perl/perl_xmmsclient.os

[ 56/167] * cc : _build_/default/src/clients/lib/perl/XMMSClient.c -> _build_/default/src/clients/lib/perl/XMMSClient.o

[ 57/167] * cc : _build_/default/src/clients/lib/perl/XMMSClientPlaylist.c -> _build_/default/src/clients/lib/perl/XMMSClientPlaylist.o

[ 58/167] * cc : _build_/default/src/clients/lib/perl/XMMSClientCollection.c -> _build_/default/src/clients/lib/perl/XMMSClientCollection.o

[ 59/167] * cc : _build_/default/src/clients/lib/perl/XMMSClientResult.c -> _build_/default/src/clients/lib/perl/XMMSClientResult.o

[ 60/167] * cc : _build_/default/src/clients/lib/perl/XMMSClientResultPropDict.c -> _build_/default/src/clients/lib/perl/XMMSClientResultPropDict.o

[ 61/167] * cc : _build_/default/src/clients/lib/perl/XMMSClientResultPropDictTie.c -> _build_/default/src/clients/lib/perl/XMMSClientResultPropDictTie.o

[ 62/167] * cc : _build_/default/src/clients/lib/python/xmmsapi.c -> _build_/default/src/clients/lib/python/xmmsapi.o

default/src/clients/lib/python/xmmsapi.c: En la función ‘__pyx_f_7xmmsapi_foreach_source_hash’:

default/src/clients/lib/python/xmmsapi.c:867: aviso: conversión de puntero a entero de tamaño diferente

default/src/clients/lib/python/xmmsapi.c:875: aviso: conversión de puntero a entero de tamaño diferente

default/src/clients/lib/python/xmmsapi.c: En la función ‘__pyx_f_7xmmsapi_foreach_hash’:

default/src/clients/lib/python/xmmsapi.c:927: aviso: conversión de puntero a entero de tamaño diferente

default/src/clients/lib/python/xmmsapi.c:935: aviso: conversión de puntero a entero de tamaño diferente

default/src/clients/lib/python/xmmsapi.c: En la función ‘__pyx_f_7xmmsapi_20CollectionAttributes__py_dict’:

default/src/clients/lib/python/xmmsapi.c:2156: aviso: se pasa el argumento 2 de ‘xmmsc_coll_attribute_list_entry’ desde un tipo de puntero incompatible

default/src/clients/lib/python/xmmsapi.c:2156: aviso: se pasa el argumento 3 de ‘xmmsc_coll_attribute_list_entry’ desde un tipo de puntero incompatible

default/src/clients/lib/python/xmmsapi.c: En la función ‘__pyx_f_7xmmsapi_4XMMS_set_need_out_fun’:

default/src/clients/lib/python/xmmsapi.c:5723: aviso: se pasa el argumento 2 de ‘xmmsc_io_need_out_callback_set’ desde un tipo de puntero incompatible

default/src/clients/lib/python/xmmsapi.c: En la función ‘__pyx_f_7xmmsapi_4XMMS_connect’:

default/src/clients/lib/python/xmmsapi.c:5821: aviso: se pasa el argumento 2 de ‘xmmsc_disconnect_callback_set’ desde un tipo de puntero incompatible

default/src/clients/lib/python/xmmsapi.c: En la función ‘__pyx_f_7xmmsapi_4XMMS_playlist_insert_collection’:

default/src/clients/lib/python/xmmsapi.c:7761: aviso: se pasa el argumento 5 de ‘xmmsc_playlist_insert_collection’ desde un tipo de puntero incompatible

default/src/clients/lib/python/xmmsapi.c:7766: aviso: se pasa el argumento 5 de ‘xmmsc_playlist_insert_collection’ desde un tipo de puntero incompatible

default/src/clients/lib/python/xmmsapi.c: En la función ‘__pyx_f_7xmmsapi_4XMMS_playlist_add_collection’:

default/src/clients/lib/python/xmmsapi.c:8372: aviso: se pasa el argumento 4 de ‘xmmsc_playlist_add_collection’ desde un tipo de puntero incompatible

default/src/clients/lib/python/xmmsapi.c:8376: aviso: se pasa el argumento 4 de ‘xmmsc_playlist_add_collection’ desde un tipo de puntero incompatible

default/src/clients/lib/python/xmmsapi.c: En la función ‘__pyx_f_7xmmsapi_4XMMS_playlist_sort’:

default/src/clients/lib/python/xmmsapi.c:8732: aviso: se pasa el argumento 3 de ‘xmmsc_playlist_sort’ desde un tipo de puntero incompatible

default/src/clients/lib/python/xmmsapi.c:8736: aviso: se pasa el argumento 3 de ‘xmmsc_playlist_sort’ desde un tipo de puntero incompatible

default/src/clients/lib/python/xmmsapi.c: En la función ‘__pyx_f_7xmmsapi_4XMMS_coll_query_ids’:

default/src/clients/lib/python/xmmsapi.c:11526: aviso: se pasa el argumento 3 de ‘xmmsc_coll_query_ids’ desde un tipo de puntero incompatible

default/src/clients/lib/python/xmmsapi.c: En la función ‘__pyx_f_7xmmsapi_4XMMS_coll_query_infos’:

default/src/clients/lib/python/xmmsapi.c:11676: aviso: se pasa el argumento 3 de ‘xmmsc_coll_query_infos’ desde un tipo de puntero incompatible

default/src/clients/lib/python/xmmsapi.c:11676: aviso: se pasa el argumento 6 de ‘xmmsc_coll_query_infos’ desde un tipo de puntero incompatible

default/src/clients/lib/python/xmmsapi.c:11676: aviso: se pasa el argumento 7 de ‘xmmsc_coll_query_infos’ desde un tipo de puntero incompatible

[ 63/167] * cc : src/clients/mdns/dns_sd/mdns-dnssd.c -> _build_/default/src/clients/mdns/dns_sd/mdns-dnssd.o

[ 64/167] * cc : src/clients/medialib-updater/main.c -> _build_/default/src/clients/medialib-updater/main.o

[ 65/167] * cc : src/clients/medialib-updater/fam.c -> _build_/default/src/clients/medialib-updater/fam.o

[ 66/167] * cc : src/plugins/nulstripper/nulstripper.c -> _build_/default/src/plugins/nulstripper/nulstripper.os

[ 67/167] * cc : src/plugins/oss/oss.c -> _build_/default/src/plugins/oss/oss.os

[ 68/167] * cc : src/plugins/vorbis/vorbis.c -> _build_/default/src/plugins/vorbis/vorbis.os

[ 69/167] * cc : src/plugins/replaygain/replaygain.c -> _build_/default/src/plugins/replaygain/replaygain.os

[ 70/167] * cc : src/plugins/file/file.c -> _build_/default/src/plugins/file/file.os

[ 71/167] * cc : src/plugins/null/null.c -> _build_/default/src/plugins/null/null.os

[ 72/167] * cc : src/plugins/normalize/normalize.c -> _build_/default/src/plugins/normalize/normalize.os

[ 73/167] * cc : src/plugins/normalize/compress.c -> _build_/default/src/plugins/normalize/compress.os

[ 74/167] * cc : src/plugins/avformat/avformat.c -> _build_/default/src/plugins/avformat/avformat.os

../src/plugins/avformat/avformat.c:27:22: error: avformat.h: No existe el fichero o el directorio

../src/plugins/avformat/avformat.c:34: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before ‘AVFormatContext’

../src/plugins/avformat/avformat.c:50: error: expected ‘)’ before ‘*’ token

../src/plugins/avformat/avformat.c:54: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘xmms_avformat_seek_callback’

../src/plugins/avformat/avformat.c: En la función ‘xmms_avformat_destroy’:

../src/plugins/avformat/avformat.c:98: error: ‘xmms_avformat_data_t’ no tiene un miembro llamado ‘fmtctx’

../src/plugins/avformat/avformat.c:100: error: ‘xmms_avformat_data_t’ no tiene un miembro llamado ‘outbuf’

../src/plugins/avformat/avformat.c: En la función ‘xmms_avformat_init’:

../src/plugins/avformat/avformat.c:108: error: ‘AVInputFormat’ no se declaró aquí (primer uso en esta función)

../src/plugins/avformat/avformat.c:108: error: (Cada identificador no declarado solamente se reporta una vez

../src/plugins/avformat/avformat.c:108: error: ara cada funcion en la que aparece.)

../src/plugins/avformat/avformat.c:108: error: ‘format’ no se declaró aquí (primer uso en esta función)

../src/plugins/avformat/avformat.c:109: error: ‘ByteIOContext’ no se declaró aquí (primer uso en esta función)

../src/plugins/avformat/avformat.c:109: error: expected ‘;’ before ‘byteio’

../src/plugins/avformat/avformat.c:110: error: ‘AVCodec’ no se declaró aquí (primer uso en esta función)

../src/plugins/avformat/avformat.c:110: error: ‘codec’ no se declaró aquí (primer uso en esta función)

../src/plugins/avformat/avformat.c:117: error: ‘xmms_avformat_data_t’ no tiene un miembro llamado ‘outbuf’

../src/plugins/avformat/avformat.c:118: error: ‘xmms_avformat_data_t’ no tiene un miembro llamado ‘buffer_size’

../src/plugins/avformat/avformat.c:119: error: ‘xmms_avformat_data_t’ no tiene un miembro llamado ‘offset’

../src/plugins/avformat/avformat.c:137: error: ‘AVFMT_NOFILE’ no se declaró aquí (primer uso en esta función)

../src/plugins/avformat/avformat.c:138: error: ‘byteio’ no se declaró aquí (primer uso en esta función)

../src/plugins/avformat/avformat.c:138: error: ‘xmms_avformat_data_t’ no tiene un miembro llamado ‘buffer’

../src/plugins/avformat/avformat.c:138: error: ‘xmms_avformat_data_t’ no tiene un miembro llamado ‘buffer_size’

../src/plugins/avformat/avformat.c:140: error: ‘xmms_avformat_seek_callback’ no se declaró aquí (primer uso en esta función)

../src/plugins/avformat/avformat.c:144: error: ‘xmms_avformat_data_t’ no tiene un miembro llamado ‘fmtctx’

../src/plugins/avformat/avformat.c:149: error: ‘xmms_avformat_data_t’ no tiene un miembro llamado ‘fmtctx’

../src/plugins/avformat/avformat.c:155: error: ‘xmms_avformat_data_t’ no tiene un miembro llamado ‘codecctx’

../src/plugins/avformat/avformat.c:155: error: ‘xmms_avformat_data_t’ no tiene un miembro llamado ‘fmtctx’

../src/plugins/avformat/avformat.c:156: error: ‘xmms_avformat_data_t’ no tiene un miembro llamado ‘codecctx’

../src/plugins/avformat/avformat.c:176: error: ‘xmms_avformat_data_t’ no tiene un miembro llamado ‘codecctx’

../src/plugins/avformat/avformat.c:177: error: ‘xmms_avformat_data_t’ no tiene un miembro llamado ‘codecctx’

../src/plugins/avformat/avformat.c:185: error: ‘xmms_avformat_data_t’ no tiene un miembro llamado ‘codecctx’

../src/plugins/avformat/avformat.c:187: error: ‘xmms_avformat_data_t’ no tiene un miembro llamado ‘codecctx’

../src/plugins/avformat/avformat.c:195: error: ‘xmms_avformat_data_t’ no tiene un miembro llamado ‘fmtctx’

../src/plugins/avformat/avformat.c:196: error: ‘xmms_avformat_data_t’ no tiene un miembro llamado ‘fmtctx’

../src/plugins/avformat/avformat.c:198: error: ‘xmms_avformat_data_t’ no tiene un miembro llamado ‘outbuf’

../src/plugins/avformat/avformat.c: En la función ‘xmms_avformat_read’:

../src/plugins/avformat/avformat.c:209: error: ‘AVPacket’ no se declaró aquí (primer uso en esta función)

../src/plugins/avformat/avformat.c:209: error: expected ‘;’ before ‘pkt’

../src/plugins/avformat/avformat.c:215: error: ‘xmms_avformat_data_t’ no tiene un miembro llamado ‘outbuf’

../src/plugins/avformat/avformat.c:215: error: ‘xmms_avformat_data_t’ no tiene un miembro llamado ‘outbuf’

../src/plugins/avformat/avformat.c:217: error: ‘xmms_avformat_data_t’ no tiene un miembro llamado ‘fmtctx’

../src/plugins/avformat/avformat.c:217: error: ‘pkt’ no se declaró aquí (primer uso en esta función)

../src/plugins/avformat/avformat.c:224: error: ‘xmms_avformat_data_t’ no tiene un miembro llamado ‘outbuf’

../src/plugins/avformat/avformat.c:230: error: ‘xmms_avformat_data_t’ no tiene un miembro llamado ‘outbuf’

../src/plugins/avformat/avformat.c:230: error: ‘xmms_avformat_data_t’ no tiene un miembro llamado ‘outbuf’

../src/plugins/avformat/avformat.c:233: error: ‘xmms_avformat_data_t’ no tiene un miembro llamado ‘outbuf’

../src/plugins/avformat/avformat.c:234: error: ‘xmms_avformat_data_t’ no tiene un miembro llamado ‘outbuf’

../src/plugins/avformat/avformat.c: En la función ‘xmms_avformat_get_mediainfo’:

../src/plugins/avformat/avformat.c:243: error: ‘AVFormatContext’ no se declaró aquí (primer uso en esta función)

../src/plugins/avformat/avformat.c:243: error: ‘fmtctx’ no se declaró aquí (primer uso en esta función)

../src/plugins/avformat/avformat.c:244: error: ‘AVCodecContext’ no se declaró aquí (primer uso en esta función)

../src/plugins/avformat/avformat.c:244: error: ‘codecctx’ no se declaró aquí (primer uso en esta función)

../src/plugins/avformat/avformat.c:252: error: ‘xmms_avformat_data_t’ no tiene un miembro llamado ‘fmtctx’

../src/plugins/avformat/avformat.c:253: error: ‘xmms_avformat_data_t’ no tiene un miembro llamado ‘codecctx’

../src/plugins/avformat/avformat.c: En la función ‘xmms_avformat_read_callback’:

../src/plugins/avformat/avformat.c:284: error: ‘xmms_avformat_data_t’ no tiene un miembro llamado ‘offset’

../src/plugins/avformat/avformat.c: En el nivel principal:

../src/plugins/avformat/avformat.c:291: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘xmms_avformat_seek_callback’

../src/plugins/avformat/avformat.c:331: error: expected ‘)’ before ‘*’ token

Compilation failed 

 * 

 * ERROR: media-sound/xmms2-0.4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2223:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "${S}"/waf build || die "Build failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   Build failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/xmms2-0.4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/xmms2-0.4/temp/environment'.

 * This ebuild is from a repository named 'swegener'

 * 

>>> Failed to emerge media-sound/xmms2-0.4, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/xmms2-0.4/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package media-sound/xmms2-0.4:

 * 

 * ERROR: media-sound/xmms2-0.4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2223:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "${S}"/waf build || die "Build failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   Build failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/xmms2-0.4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/xmms2-0.4/temp/environment'.

 * This ebuild is from a repository named 'swegener'

 * 

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

```

----------

## Annagul

Para todos los reproductores multimedia que usen GStreamer, mira bien las USE del ebuild gst-plugins-meta. De hecho, muchísimos elogs de GStreamer recomiendan instalar únicamente gst-plugins-meta y controlar, a través de la declaración de USEs de éste, los diferentes formatos multimedia que GStreamer va a soportar.

Un ejemplo, para verlo más claro:

```

[I] media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta

     Available versions:  (0.10)  0.10 0.10-r2

        {X a52 alsa dvb dvd esd ffmpeg flac mad mpeg mythtv ogg oss theora vorbis xv}

     Installed versions:  0.10-r2(0.10)(14:20:33 21/03/09)(X a52 alsa dvd ffmpeg flac mad mpeg ogg theora vorbis xv -dvb -esd -mythtv -oss)

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org

     Description:         Meta ebuild to pull in gst plugins for apps

```

----------

## ensarman

weno un reproductor que recomiendo y me funciona perfectamente es el MPD, que es en modo cliente-servidor trabaja con clientes de texto y graficos los cuales puedes cerrar y aun poder escuchar musica

yo uso el MPD y cuando quiero un buen cliente,  uso el sonata.

----------

## ensarman

 *Txema wrote:*   

> ¿Sabes que hay un xmms2?
> 
> ```
> media-sound/xmms2
> ```
> ...

 

no hay??? o sino en que overlay está???

----------

## Txema

En zugaina.

Saludos.

----------

